# World Championship TV?



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What channel is going to be hosting them, and how much? I'd like to watch pretty much all the Argentina and USA games, so will they be showing both, or just games with USA in them?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

not sure about what other countries we'll be able to see (i want to see argentina too, sloth!)

here is the schedule for Team USA on TV:



_Thursday, 3 August 2006 
11:00P Live - 2006 USA Basketball Exhibition : Exhibition From Las Vegas, NV. USA - Puerto Rico @ USA [ESPN2] 

Monday, 7 August 2006 
09:30P Tape - 2006 USA Basketball Exhibition : Exhibition [ESPN2] 

Tuesday, 15 August 2006 
01:30P Tape - 2006 USA Basketball Exhibition : Exhibition [ESPN] 

Friday, 18 August 2006 
01:00A Live - 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Preliminary From Sapporo, Japan - Puerto Rico @ USA [ESPN2] 

Sunday, 20 August 2006 
06:30A Live - USA Basketball National Team: 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Preliminary From Sapporo, Japan - USA @ China [ESPN2]

Tuesday, 22 August 2006 
06:30A Live - 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Preliminary From Sapporo, Japan - Slovenia @ USA [ESPN2]

Wednesday, 23 August 2006 
06:30A Live - 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Preliminary From Sapporo, Japan - USA @ Italy [ESPN2] 

Thursday, 24 August 2006 
06:30A Live - 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Preliminary From Sapporo, Japan - USA @ Senegal [ESPN2] 

Friday, 25 August 2006 
12:00A Live - 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Elimination From Saitama, Japan [ESPN2] 

Tuesday, 29 August 2006 
06:30A Live - 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Quarterfinal From Saitama, Japan [ESPN2]
_


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

if you are in China, you can see every games via CCTV-5


----------



## B-Ball Fan 1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey mizenkay,

Thanks for posting!! Where did you get the information and what time zone is that listed??


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

all times are Eastern

i got the schedule off a post at realgm. not sure where they got it? espn?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Gah I'm desperate for some Dirk action...


----------



## B-Ball Fan 1 (Jun 29, 2006)

> Friday, 18 August 2006
> 01:00A Live - 2006 FIBA Men's World Championship of Basketball : Preliminary From Sapporo, Japan - Puerto Rico @ USA [ESPN2]


Correct me if I am wrong but doesn't the first game of pool play take place at 2 pm on Saturday Japan time against PR. That would make this game at 1 am live on Saturday not Friday!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

GREAT NEWS! NBA TV is showing alot of the world championship games, not just USA!

http://www.nba.com/nba_tv/nbatv_fiba_060731.html



> When the world’s best teams gather in Japan for the 2006 FIBA World Championship, NBA TV will be there presenting 27 games. NBA TV will feature preliminary, quarterfinal, semifinal and finals matches on a tape-delayed basis beginning with a preliminary round game between 2004 Summer Olympic gold medalist Argentina and France on Saturday, Aug. 19.
> 
> Prior to the World Championship, the network will air five USA Basketball Men’s Senior National Team exhibition games starting with a replay of the 2006 State Farm USA Basketball Challenge in Las Vegas (originally airing on ESPN2 on Aug. 3) against Puerto Rico. *NBA TV also will present live telecasts of U.S. games from Guangzhou, China, against Brazil on Tuesday, Aug. 8 at 8 a.m. ET and from Seoul, Korea, against Lithuania on Sunday, Aug. 13 at 1 a.m. ET.*


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

If only I had NBA TV  Oh well, they'll probably post highlights on NBA.com, I'm content with that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_nba tv.html

NBA TV schedule for all live games and re-broadcasts (of ESPN games)

----

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_espn2.html

airdates for all games on ESPN/ESPN2


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

zhaomi said:


> if you are in China, you can see every games via CCTV-5


Do you know where I can get the tv schedule for CCTV-5????


----------

